# Crispy Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken



## abjcooking (Mar 4, 2009)

I came up with this recipe last night and loved it enough I though I'd share it.

Crispy Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken

2-3 boneless skinless chicken breast
2 large or 3 small jalapenos, chopped roughly (seeds and veins scraped out)
1/3 cup chopped pancetta
8oz. original cream cheese
2 cups or (4oz) French fried onions, crushed 
2 Tablespoons all-purpose flour
3 eggs, beaten to make an egg wash

You will also need skewers or toothpicks that have been soaked in water 

1. Drizzle a little olive oil in sauté pan. On low/medium heat sauté jalapenos in oil until they start to soften a bit, approximately 3 minutes. Then add the pancetta and continue to cook until done, approximately 5 more minutes. 

2. Stir jalapeno mixture into the cream cheese trying to strain out any juices. I just used a slotted spoon to do this.

3. Make a slit down 1 side of each chicken breast to form a pocket. Make the pocket as large as possible without cutting through the back or the sides. 

4. Stuff cream cheese mixture into chicken and secure with with skewers. 

5. Mix crushed onions and flour together. Dip chicken into beaten eggs, then roll and press in crushed onion mixture. Place on baking sheet.

Bake at 400 for 20-30 minutes. If the chicken starts to brown too much just cover it with some foil.


----------

